# Preparing for the next DFW tweeter testing...



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Our last tweeter audition went very well and we were able to compare a large number of tweeters at once. Our last test, although purely subjective, hopefully gave you guys a good feel for what each set was capable of. The idea is to get 5 different opinions on a multitude of tweeters and minimize the time in between listening sessions.

We will be doing this again with a different group of tweeters. There are some tweeters that will be returning for this test and others that will be new to our ears. There might even be a few entries that aren't truly considered to be "tweeters" but may be used in their place. I wont say too much about that though and I'll let you ponder what that might mean. 

I've had a few companies agree to lend us some tweeters already and I wanted to try and expand our list and broaden our horizons. I'm not going to reveal the list just yet till I get it finalized but I will tell you that there are some strong competitors. If anyone, company or individual, would like to offer up a set of tweeters to be included in this test please send me an email at [email protected] so I can make arrangements. Your equipment will be treated as if it were my own and those who know me understand that I handle speakers with the utmost care.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would suggest including the popular and very much used Seas neo tweeter as part of the test group, mainly as a ground of familiarity for most folks but also because it is widely considered a measuring stick for most others.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mvw2 said:


> I would suggest including the popular and very much used Seas neo tweeter as part of the test group, mainly as a ground of familiarity for most folks but also because it is widely considered a measuring stick for most others.


What a fantastic idea! You're right, that is something that a lot of people have heard on the site and it would be a good benchmark. 

The only question now is silk or aluminum and does anyone have a pair they'd let us borrow?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark- I think you should just open up a store of your own!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting.
I'll send you my HAT L1v2's if you dont have a set already.

J.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have single tweeters of the Hiquphon OWI-FS & OWII's if you guys are interested.


----------



## wuff (Nov 10, 2007)

Email sent, I have SB Acoustics SB29RDC-C000-4 1” Ring Tweeters


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

doitor said:


> Interesting.
> I'll send you my HAT L1v2's if you dont have a set already.
> 
> J.


Jorge, Joseph has them as well and I'm going to see if we can use his again. I think he's got them so they come out very easily but I'm not sure. I'll see what he says.


MaXaZoR said:


> I have single tweeters of the Hiquphon OWI-FS & OWII's if you guys are interested.


I know Mark has the Hiquphon tweeters but I'm not sure if they are the same. I'll let him chime in.



wuff said:


> Email sent, I have SB Acoustics SB29RDC-C000-4 1” Ring Tweeters


I may take you up on that offer Mark. I'll let you know for sure here in a few days.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Steven, have a set of Morel MDT12 tweets I am borrowing from another member as well, if you need yet another option.


----------



## Speedeater (May 19, 2009)

i'm curious about Sinfoni S25T, i would borrow it for you if i could find it for sale!

rgds!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

This looks like its going to be fun.... when is it happening?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Deton Nation said:


> This looks like its going to be fun.... when is it happening?


Looks like it will be Sunday the 19th. I think everyone is good to go for that day. I'm just trying to get all the drivers in time.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

el_chupo_ said:


> Steven, have a set of Morel MDT12 tweets I am borrowing from another member as well, if you need yet another option.


Do it! I can send your Vifas there as well. Let me know.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Do it! I can send your Vifas there as well. Let me know.


If you are done with em, go ahead. I dont know if we will use either of em, but I will get the Morels out to you right after the showdown.

I do think the Vifas are a bit too laid back and not really on par with some of the others in the test, but who knows


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Looks like it will be Sunday the 19th. I think everyone is good to go for that day. I'm just trying to get all the drivers in time.


Where is this going to be happening? I just joined and would like to get more involved with the folks here in the metroplex.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

up2late said:


> Where is this going to be happening? I just joined and would like to get more involved with the folks here in the metroplex.


My house in Colleyville.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

*Update: Here is the list of tweeters that we will have as of right now.*

-Peerless HDS
-ScanSpeak Illuminator
-Morel MDT12
-Hybrid Audio L1Pro
-Hybrid Audio L4
-CHR-70
-CHReN (modified by Dave at Planet 10-Hi-Fi)
-Tweeter X (what racer X has in his car when driving against Speed Racer)
-Critical Mass T1-A
- XBL Ceramic tweeter from Dan Wiggens
-Regular Tang Band Ceramic (non XBL)


PS: I'm well aware some aren't "tweeters"  I think this is going to be fuuuuuuun!


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

You can just borrow my mdt 12s if you want.

Uninstalling them wouldnt be a problem due to them being taped to my dash


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mokedaddy said:


> You can just borrow my mdt 12s if you want.
> 
> Uninstalling them wouldnt be a problem due to them being taped to my dash


Matt, el_chupo, is bringing those already. Thanks for the offer though Nick!


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Matt, el_chupo, is bringing those already. Thanks for the offer though Nick!


No sweat. I may have to come up for this if attendance is open to the public.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a set of the seas neo, the alpine x ring radiators, the alpine x refs, pg rds's and a set of the pioneer prs's if yall want to test them too.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

nice this looks great. should the betting begin... which will be top dog??


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Deton Nation said:


> nice this looks great. should the betting begin... which will be top dog??


lol, I guess we can let the betting begin since I've basically finalized the list of drivers. I've updated the list with a few new arrivals. 14 Pairs of drivers in all.

*Update: Here is the list of tweeters that we will have as of right now.*

-Peerless HDS
-ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)
-ScanSpeak Illuminator (deep)
-Morel MDT12
-Hybrid Audio L1Pro
-Hybrid Audio L4
-CHR-70
-CHReN (modified by Dave at Planet 10-Hi-Fi)
-Tweeter X (what racer X has in his car when driving against Speed Racer)
-Critical Mass T1-A
-XBL Ceramic tweeter from Dan Wiggens
-Regular Tang Band Ceramic (non XBL)
-Hiquphon
-CSS FR125sr


Only 2 drivers that are returning from the last test so this will be a whole different ball game. I look forward to the results.


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see how those Tang Bands stack up against the others.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

.....let's be very clear, for the last freakin time.





*
XBL TWEETS ≠ TANG BAND*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL...some people just dont get it or cant read


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Im getting excited...

I will be bringing my laptop to take notes and for ripping CDs(if no one minds sharing).


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> Im getting excited...
> 
> I will be bringing my laptop to take notes and for ripping CDs(if no one minds sharing).


Bring it man, I'm hopefully going to make up some grading sheets for us too. 

I'm breaking in the Hybrids right now on my T-amp.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Jorge, Joseph has them as well and I'm going to see if we can use his again. I think he's got them so they come out very easily but I'm not sure. I'll see what he says.


Yeah if anyone wants to hear them I will have them available.



mokedaddy said:


> No sweat. I may have to come up for this if attendance is open to the public.


DO IT!! i didn't even know you had gotten back down to Tejas yet.
How long have you been back?


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

And I will have my shiny new Canon T1i in tow so there should actually be pictures this time. (if i don't forget again)


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

~Magick_Man~ said:


> Yeah if anyone wants to hear them I will have them available.


Hell yeah, I'll go bang out another set of baffles.



~Magick_Man~ said:


> DO IT!! i didn't even know you had gotten back down to Tejas yet.
> How long have you been back?


Me either, I thought you were still in nebraska or some ****. YGPM.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

~Magick_Man~ said:


> And I will have my shiny new Canon T1i in tow so there should actually be pictures this time. (if i don't forget again)


YEah dont forget, because if there are no pics, it never happened. So they say.

And take lots of notes. Plus a few people should be writing there opinions as everyones ears are different.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Which Hiquphons are you using?


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be there. 

I got back a week or so ago so it hasnt been long.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> I will be there.
> 
> I got back a week or so ago so it hasnt been long.


good, you can finally get your heat gun back from me!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

dsg74 said:


> Can't wait to see how those Tang Bands stack up against the others.


I cut the lens off the Tangbands. So they sound pretty different from the ADI as it was(as far as I can remember), now they sound even more different.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> good, you can finally get your heat gun back from me!


More importantly I can have Mr Sq tune my car.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Deton Nation said:


> And take lots of notes. Plus a few people should be writing there opinions as everyones ears are different.


That's the whole point of our test. More ears=more original thinkers putting their opinions into the test.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> More importantly I can have Mr Sq tune my car.


Car doesnt sound that great right now with these new tweeters, I havent had a chance to re-equalize  we can work on your car some day


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Car doesnt sound that great right now with these new tweeters, I havent had a chance to re-equalize  we can work on your car some day


I am not currently liking my tweeters either. My speakers arent broke in yet, which may be part of the problem.

I should get my box done tomorrow so everyone there can hear it Sunday and hopefully provide some tuning tips.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

mokedaddy said:


> I am not currently liking my tweeters either. My speakers arent broke in yet, which may be part of the problem.
> 
> I should get my box done tomorrow so everyone there can hear it Sunday and hopefully provide some tuning tips.


What kind of tweeters? Mine are just starting to finally break in...


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Mdt 12s. Overall I really like them but there is just something that seems to be annoying about them.

I have spent very little time tuning as well so its not necessarily the tweeters either, just something I notice. Could be placement (double stickied to my dash) eq, x-over, phasing, pretty much anything....


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

its Morel...they will always sound annoying


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

i thought Morel equals smooth??
I've been working on my crossover for 2 weeks now. Driving me bonkers.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

MDT-12's are similiar to the ND20's we used last time.


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

In case all this is aimed at me...


ItalynStylion said:


> .....let's be very clear, for the last freakin time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yeah I got that. It is clearly noted that these are the non XBL Tang Band ceramics. The plain old $50 a pair TBs are what I'm looking forward to seeing compared to the mostly higher dollar competition. 


azngotskills said:


> LOL...some people just dont get it or cant read


I never stated or implied that I thought they were XBLs. So who's really the one who can't read?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

dsg74 said:


> In case all this is aimed at me...
> 
> Uh yeah I got that. It is clearly noted that these are the non XBL Tang Band ceramics. The plain old $50 a pair TBs are what I'm looking forward to seeing compared to the mostly higher dollar competition.
> 
> I never stated or implied that I thought they were XBLs. So who's really the one who can't read?



And if it wasnt aimed at you, but at a perception that others are seeming to get? You have already decided it was directed at you, and have responded as such...


no need to take it personal, no one quoted you or said it was to you. I dont know if you have seen it, but there is another DFW tweeter thread where people think the Tang Band IS the XBL, and dont seem to see that TB is the build house, but this is not a TB issued tweeter: and the giant red note was to clear up ANY confusion ANYONE may have...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

dsg74 said:


> I never stated or implied that I thought they were XBLs. So who's really the one who can't read?


LOL obviously you because I said "some people" and never once said "dsg74...." unless you are part of the "some people" i refer to


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

So are you actually going to stay for more than a couple minutes this time mark?

PS: Edgeclub FTMFW!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I tuned the Tangbands Friday night and today. Car sounds leaps and beyond from last week. Possibly even better than the TBI's by a long shot!

oh for those who dont know, I cut the lens off the Tangbands so I could use them in the car easier.


















edit: i do realize its 3 in the morning, I just got home from a video shoot! My ankles are killing me from wearing the wrong shoes today!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Mir, go to sleep. You'd better be ready by 1 in the afternoon. And next time wear the right shoes.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Is it too soon to ask for updates? 
Mike


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Deton Nation said:


> Is it too soon to ask for updates?
> Mike


lol, yes. Joseph got trigger happy with his new camera and took a metric **** ton of pictures. He's going to start a results thread with pictures of everything and then we will post our individual thoughts.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

It was good seeing you guys again. 

Wish I could have stayed longer but hopefully next time I will.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mokedaddy said:


> It was good seeing you guys again.
> 
> Wish I could have stayed longer but hopefully next time I will.


Hell yeah man. You gotta help me fiberglass my truck!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it guys.

I had a long week last week (taking GRE prep class after work) and today was my only day to sleep in. I put in 12 hours of sleep last night and will get a solid 8 tonight.I lacked anything resembling motivation today.

I hope things turned out well.

What were the results?


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

I am working on sorting through all the pictures and getting them uploaded.
I can't guarantee I will get the thread up tonight.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Can we post our findings and photos in a different thread please. so all info is on the first page along with pics.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Thread up now.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...high-noon-v2-0-results-w-pics.html#post788153


----------



## Ramsfan73 (Dec 10, 2009)

Go with Morels! The best out there!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Ramsfan73 said:


> Go with Morels! The best out there!!!


I got to test the morels(mdt12) later on. And they were quite horrible imho. Had no top end, sounded like a tiny midrange driver that was struggling. A member suggest that I didnt give them enough time to break in. But a break-in cannot fix the lack of top end, the break-in usually helps with the bottom end and possibly make the top end _smoother_ but not _extended_. I played with phase, power, positioning, and eq with no positive results.


----------

